# Keto Diet - Feeling Ill - Please Help.



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

I started a Keto diet about a week and a half ago, based on one Big Joe had posted, but slightly adapted:

*6:30 - Black Coffee followed by 30-40mins Morning Cardio.*

*7.30 - 5 Whole Eggs (Scrambled), 10mg Cod Liver Oil, 10mg Flax Oil.*

*10.30 - 40g Protein Poweder, 15g Coconut Oil.*

*13.30 - 5 Whole Eggs, 35g Cheese Omelette.*

*15.30 - Train. (50mins weights, 30mins Cardio)*

*17.00 - 40g Protein Powder, 35g Peanut Butter.*

*19.00 - 150g Chicken, Green Beans, 10mg Walnut Oil 10mg, Balsamic Vinger.*

*65% Fat 33% Protein 2% Carbs.*

*Drinking lots of Water, and a few cups of Green Tea. A multi Vit and Vit C tab per day.*

The first 2 days went well, by day 3 i was feeling a bit achey, didnt want to eat, and felt like i needed to burp a lot. On day 4 I was very tired, went home from work at lunch time and slept nearly all afternoon, and still slept well that night. On day 5 i still felt rough, so started eating carbs and immediately started to feel better. I had carbs for 3 days before starting again. I am currently in to day 3 and am starting to feel just like the same point last time.

I have been running HGH at 4iu's ED (for 8 weeks now), and started Pro Chem One Rip 200 at 1ml EOD with 80mg Anavar at the same point as starting the diet.

I have done several Keto style diets before with good success and ive enjoyed them and felt good. Normally during the first week i feel lathargic as my body switches fuel sources, but one this happens I feel great. The difference in the past has been that my Keto diets have been in the ratio of around 55% Protein 40%Fat less than5% Carbs.

Also I have not run these compounds or HGH while on a Keto diet before.

Can anyone tell me why I have been feeling like this?? Should I be able to push through it? Ive seen other people running these compounds in conjunction before so assume its not to do with them, but i just dont know what else it could be??

The only other thing that is concerning me is the HGH, it looks legit, the Hygetropin with the pin wheel on top... Since taking it, I have found myself needing an hours more sleep per night, and a big lie in at the weekend...

Any help would be grately recieved.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

try stopping the hgh and see if there is any change....

if you have done a keto,s in the past with good success why dont you just do one of those again.....

keto,s are ment to be simple so dont over complicate them 

good luck buddy


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Cheers for the response Dred. My Keto diets in the past were very similar to your DP Keto Diet thread.

I wanted to do a Keto with higher levels of Fats after learning that with Keto Diets predominantly Protein based the body converts the Protein to glycogen. When doing the diets before my body fat was around 18%. I am now down at 14% and want to get to below 10%.

I have introduced an extra meal in today incase one of the main reasons was purely not enough calories...

I think it makes sense to stop the GH as well - although I dont understand why it would be causing a problem?? If i feel fine I will reintroduce, and if I go funny again I will know why, tho does anyone know why this might be?

I trained this afternoon, and despite feeling almost flu like in terms of acheyness, once i got going, felt great and upped some of the weights?!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

My energy dropped like a rock after 9 days. Odd it was, lasted two day then i was better.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i got real dizzy after a month and could not train with any intensity. I think i was eating to little cals, even though i followed the macros suggested i think the diet didnt suit my lifestyle and what i do at work.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Witch King,

Ive had energy dips before when doing keto, normally at this stage as the body switches its fuel source, but Ive probably not explained how bad it was last week. I was in a very bad way, I was at work, and was struggling with a headache and feeling very moody which was quite normal for me starting a Keto... however it got much worse and the acheyness all over was the worst, I felt like id trained a Monster total body session the day before with the flu, and had no food or sleep to help recover. I went home and slept for 5 hours. Got up for 3hrs to eat 2 meals then slept for another 12. Felt exactly the same the next day, so ate some Oats... this helped a bit... had a can of coke and felt a lot better, so trained and was fine?????


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Isn't that 1-rip200 got Tren in it?

Done Tren before mate?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm only a novice so take what I have as just thoughts.

You've happily been on HGH for 8 weeks, no problems. Then in the last few days you've introduced a new diet *and* added more drugs into the mix. One of which is Tren ace.

We need Miss Marple in here lol


----------



## danielswem (Feb 25, 2009)

Rono26 said:


> I started a Keto diet about a week and a half ago, based on one Big Joe had posted, but slightly adapted:
> 
> *6:30 - Black Coffee followed by 30-40mins Morning Cardio.*
> 
> ...


I've been a low carb man for a few years now, the secret is getting thru the inital phase, and the best way to do it is to eat some things that have good carbs lke tomatoes, brockli, and things with high amounts of fibre.

When you make the switch you will be burning fat, you can test this by a urin test to see if ketones are present, once you embrace the "program" you may find it hard to get back on the carbs.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes it has Tren in it and ive not been on tren before (nor Masteron). The thing is I feel absolutely fine when I have Carbs... Im not aware of Tren having any worse sides when on Zero carbs, and have followed lost of threads on people who have been on One Rip, or at least the same compounds and have not been aware of them having similar problems....

If someone knows it is due to that, then great - at least I will know...

I appreciate your thoughts.

Danielswem - i am a low carbs man at the best of times, unless on a serious bulk (which ive only done a couple) - I tend to gain weight rather easily if i even look at bread pasta and potato's...

Also I use Keto Stix - on Day 4 last time i checked and was reading 40mg/dL, so in Ketosis...


----------



## Wee Bry (Apr 4, 2009)

Why change your ratio's to 33% pro and 65% fat.

DP's diet is tried an tested with a 70/30 Pro/Fat based.

Also a small issue but Dave doesn't recommend on coconut oil on a cutting diet as its not an essential fat.


----------



## Propper Joss (Aug 22, 2009)

Take 2-3g of acetyl-l-carnitine with your coffee, and another 1g before training. Your brain's primary source of energy is glucose, the ALC will help your brain to use fat and aminos for energy instead.


----------



## Rono26 (Aug 21, 2007)

Propper Joss said:


> Take 2-3g of acetyl-l-carnitine with your coffee, and another 1g before training. Your brain's primary source of energy is glucose, the ALC will help your brain to use fat and aminos for energy instead.


I believe this has helped, thanks for the advice Propper.

I stopped the HGH and started taking acetyl-l-carnitine. I also dropped the caffine and diet drink after hearing it was affecting some people getting in to ketosis, the readings on Keto Stix indicated this was the case for me as well.

I felt much better all the time after doing so. I have now reintroduced the HGH and everything has been fine, so im just sticking with it now.

Cheers for the replies.


----------

